# Poppy Rocks with Miley Cyrus- 7 Things- rescued starling



## birdiegirlie (Jul 23, 2009)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMtE0Iz9x-g


Here's Poppy rockin' out with Miley!
He is one happy birdie, he likes to whistle and sing ALL DAY!
-Lisa


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

That Poppy is a cutie and smart, but starlings are very smart.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Starlings are happy birds, they love to sing. I never knew that. Poppy is such a darling.

Reti


----------

